

Show HN: Watch our startup's launch becoming viral – live - eytanlevit
http://www.yevvo.com/yoovi

======
hitchhiker999
If this is what I think it is... soo meta. God I hate that word now. (.. and
good luck! - nice idea)

------
aymeric
Good luck on getting your startup to become viral! I like the idea of live
streaming it. I didn't [http://www.yevvo.com/](http://www.yevvo.com/), I could
use it to do some live coding :)

------
Kiro
I was happily watching and then all of a sudden "@yoovi is not on air". I hope
it didn't break down!

~~~
eytanlevit
hey.. just reload, every time we go off air we come back after a few seconds.
And it's going to be fixed the next time it happens(we're switching phones).
Thanks and sorry :)

